# Tucker swallowed a chunk from an antler



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

I feel awful. One of Tucker's elk antlers was definitely getting worn at the end to the point where I should have taken it away. Well, tonight, I heard him chewing on something very hard and small. I went to grab a potato chip to do "the trade" that he's oh-so-good at, but he decided to swallow the chunk instead!!! Ugh. I saw that the end of the antler was gone (maybe a half inch wide and an inch in length). Will he be able to pass this thing? I guess we'll just have to wait this one out for a couple of days and monitor his behavior/stool passing. 

Anyone else have this happen before? I feel awful - Tucker hasn't swallowed anything bad like this since he was very small (he's almost 2 years old). Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I have no experience to back this up, but I would imagine something of that size is passable. Keep us updated!


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Was the point very sharp, as that might cause a problem, I think.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

sorry this is late... but i was told that give a dog a lot of bread to surround the "bone" to hellp it pass through (my golden ate a whole!!!!! boston market cooked chicken)
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks. The point was not sharp, and the point where it broke had worn down to the point where that end was pretty flat and stubby. So I'm hoping for no issues. I'll use the bread and give the vet a call today for reassurance. I'm thinking this will pass, too - he did FAR WORSE when he was a pup! I'm just wondering if these antlers digest at all, or do they stay real hard in the digestive tract. Hmmmm.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tucker's mommy said:


> Thanks. The point was not sharp, and the point where it broke had worn down to the point where that end was pretty flat and stubby. So I'm hoping for no issues. I'll use the bread and give the vet a call today for reassurance. I'm thinking this will pass, too - he did FAR WORSE when he was a pup! I'm just wondering if these antlers digest at all, or do they stay real hard in the digestive tract. Hmmmm.


I think you will be fine, but calling the vet is always a good idea. This too shall pass....pun intended.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I agree*



Tayla's Mom said:


> I think you will be fine, but calling the vet is always a good idea. This too shall pass....pun intended.


I agree with Tayla's Mom, it's a good idea to run it by the vet-give them a call.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

How's Tucker today? Have you seen evidence of the antler in his poop yet? 
They keep us on our toes, don't they?!


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Ahh, the poop watch. I know it well. 

Hope all comes out okay!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I recently saw a photo of a radiograph of a dog that ingested an antler. I did a Google search and found these images:

• View topic - Elk Antlers

Was the piece this big?


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> I recently saw a photo of a radiograph of a dog that ingested an antler. I did a Google search and found these images:
> 
> • View topic - Elk Antlers
> 
> Was the piece this big?


Wow! Fortunately, I don't think many dogs would attempt to swallow that....


----------



## Reece's Dad (May 26, 2012)

*Hope all is well*

I hope Tucker problem has passed. I would recommend you switch to Bully Sticks. I get them from "Best Bully Sticks" and used the Thick 12" Sticks". Reece loves them, I give her one every other day. Never had a chewing problem and they are 100% digestible. I also stuff a "Kong" with a shorter Bully. That keeps her busy the rest of the time.


----------



## Reece's Dad (May 26, 2012)

*Hope all is wel*

I hope Tucker problem has passed. I would recommend you switch to Bully Sticks. I get them from "Best Bully Sticks" and used the Thick 12" Sticks". Reece loves them, I give her one every other day. Never had a chewing problem and they are 100% digestible. I also stuff a "Kong" with a shorter Bully. That keeps her busy the rest of the time.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I hope Tucker's "treat" has passed. We're on poop watch here too. Harry ate one of my husband's foam ear plugs that he uses on the gun range. Nothing yet ...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Davidrob2 said:


> I hope Tucker's "treat" has passed. We're on poop watch here too. Harry ate one of my husband's foam ear plugs that he uses on the gun range. Nothing yet ...


That will probably pass through. We've had experience with that with our Toby. We've been on duct tape watch with Yogi and it all came through just fine, though I did not appreciate hosing down poop in freezing temps!


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks, guys. And no, thank GOODNESS, his chunk was far far smaller than that thermometer-sized antler! Yikes!  He's been eating, playing, and pooping like normal for two days now. We're still keeping an eye on things. Thanks so much for all the advice.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad you checked in and sooo happy Tucker is doing well!!!


----------

